# Let the debate begin! Pick a Substrate



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello everyone!!

Wanted to get some opinions in terms of what substrate to go for on a planted tank looking to get a baby tear or mcarlo carpet and other low tech non-co2 plants.

I'm deciding between fluval stratum, seachem flourite and caribsea eco complete.

what i like and heard about fluval is that it lowers ph my current ph right now is about 7.4 i plan on adding some seiryu stone and i know that will give it a spike so hopefully i can off set it with the dirt and driftwood.

Seachem flourite I've heard not sure if that's the case that it will last for a longer period than any other out there just that at a giving point you need to start adding root tabs which i don't mind. I just don't want to go through the hassle of redoing my tank because i need to replace the substrate, so that's a major plus for me. 

caribsea haven't heard much from but I've seen good reviews.

I would be dosing with seachem flourish and root tabs fyi.

Where do you guys feel you get the most bang for your buck ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Since you plan on using root tabs and flourish, I feel like any of the above choices would be good! I'm also setting up a tank with low tech non-co2 plants! I'm just using regular gravel in mine but plan on using root tabs but if it doesn't work out then I might possibly switch to a substrate aimed more towards plants. 

I have a friend who uses seachem flourite in her planted tank and all of her plants seem to be doing really well! She had tried the fluval stratum before but she found it was definitely a lot more dusty than the flourite but I think that can happen with any of these substrates. She had the fluval stratum shipped to her and figured maybe it just was tossed around a lot in the process because even with some rinsing still had dust issues. 

Either way, I'm excited to hear more updates about your tank!


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks! yea like i explained on my initial post i like fluval because drops my ph and i know the rocks i will be using will raise it. Also like flourite because i wont have to change the substrate in a year or 2 not sure if that's a myth or not and not concerned about the nutrients factor since i will boost with other sources. 

Lets see what other have to say:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

It depends on the tank and what I'm going to have in it. I prefer sand for my betta tanks even tho they are planted. That's what plant tabs are for. For my community tank I used a mix if sand and pebbles and the use of plant tabs again are important. For a cichlid tank I would use Caribsea Eco complete. for cichlids because the PH is adjusted to 8.0 out of the bag and stays that way for me..


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

I just prefer the darker look, I will only be keeping betta I guess ill decide between the fluval and seachem. I had a root tab on my gravel but It seems like it didn't work out for my dwarf hair grass so far.


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Fluval stratum.

I haven't used the other two before, but I would rather use aqua soil.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Personally I just like dirt with sand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

I like the aqua soils too and wonder how this stuff would work? (Aquatic Plant Medium)

For an interesting substrate read check out: "The Ecology of The Planted Aquarium" by Diane Walstad.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

